# Fear of V*



## morgan16 (Jan 9, 2012)

Are there any discussions on here about this fear? I can't be around it, hear about it, see it etc. I am told it is part of an anxiety disorder. I know I have panic and anxiety. Can anyone help with this?


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't understand...fear of what? what's V* ??


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

virus-ridden Vulcans vandalizing via vomit??


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

This guy?



















He's pretty scary in all fairness


----------



## newbeginning516 (Jan 5, 2012)

vagina?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

newbeginning516 said:


> vagina?


That is my guess.

That this is a so much more interesting thought:



Still Waters said:


> virus-ridden Vulcans vandalizing via vomit??


----------



## Teehee (Aug 7, 2005)

I believe it is vomiting.

I'm an emetaphobe so I would know. On their forums, they refer to it as v*. I never understood what was so fearful of spelling it out though.

But yes, seeing it, hearing it, smelling it, doing it would cause my body to go into fight or flight mode. If I see someone who looks like they're going to throw out, I'd be a mile away in a second. LOL


----------



## blur2 (Jan 2, 2012)

I hate vomiting too! I always hold it as much as i can..much better than vomitting..The feeling of puke going through my throat is unbearable


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

After I vomit I feel great.


----------



## newbeginning516 (Jan 5, 2012)

I used to have an incredible fear of vomiting, which I am only remembering now. Must have repressed this memory as it was horrific to me, at that time.

The smell of it, or smell of something similar, the thought, talking about it, anything related to it would make me feel horrible. If I had a tummy ache I would cry and cry over the thought of getting sick, it terrified me. If I actually got sick, the fear and anxiety related to getting sick again would make things unbearable. 

Over time this has dissipated and I still dislike seeing other people's vomit, however I can handle myself without having a meltdown.


----------



## LilA67 (Jan 14, 2011)

What fear are you talking about?


----------



## MJM58 (Jan 29, 2011)

Teehee said:


> I'm an emetaphobe so I would know. On their forums, they refer to it as v*. I never understood what was so fearful of spelling it out though.


LOL! Wow, reminds me of "You-Know-Who" from Harry Potter. :b


----------



## Michael127 (Dec 10, 2011)

I am giving 2:1 odds on it being the fear of vagina and I am giving 1:1 odds on V* being the fear of the letter vee. Any takers?


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Teehee said:


> I believe it is vomiting.


OHHHH

Well, thanks for the explanation.
I've never heard of this before. Makes a sort of sense I suppose, since vomiting's supposedly a reaction to something obviously toxic in the stomach, that there would be fear involved.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Last time I puked, I had to go three rounds

It was my entire dinner. mac and cheese, peas, and carrots

I was very lightheaded afterward and I couldn't even lay down


----------



## tanya elizabeth (Dec 14, 2011)

MJM58 said:


> LOL! Wow, reminds me of "You-Know-Who" from Harry Potter. :b


Lol, that's exactly what I thought when I first read it... I'm glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Silent Image said:


> Last time I puked, I had to go three rounds
> 
> *It was my entire dinner. mac and cheese, peas, and carrots
> *
> I was very lightheaded afterward and I couldn't even lay down


Too much information!!! Argh! OMG. I just ate!

Anyways - where is the OP? Was it vomitting now or vaginas?


----------

